
Think about a startup who does not care their customers. This is Evernote - mcemilg
https://discussion.evernote.com/topic/104432-native-linux-client/?page=0#comment-226984
======
coldtea
Evernote might or might not care about their customers.

But that's not because they don't put out a Linux client.

A company cares about their existing customers and target market. If they
don't intend to compete in Linux, then Linux users are not their customers.

And of course a company doesn't have to comply with anything some customers
might want to care for their customers.

